# PENSACOLA BAY FISHING BRIDGE



## DANIEL H (Jun 6, 2021)

Visiting Pensacola in a week or so is the bay fishing bridge open or did that get damaged also, any suggestions on alternative bridges would be appreciated


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

3 mile bridge fishing bridge is closed. Bob sikes (Gulf breeze to PB) is open on the south side for sure. Not sure about the north side. Beware, the sun will fry you to a crisp on a sunny day.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

The bay bridge fishing pier has been closed throughout the construction of the new bridge and was supposed to reopen when the bridge is finished (we'll see).


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pensacola bay fishing pier (adjacent to the 3 mile bridge) suffered major structural damage from a barge collision during Sally... I expect repairs to be done sometime after 3 mile is complete... so, around the 32nd of Nevuary. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------

